# AMUSE BUILD GTR FINNALY ARRIVED TO NORTH CYPRUS



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Some Pictures









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice car, good money in car dealing where you are?


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Nice car, good money in car dealing where you are?


Thank you, We are from North Cyprus but this two GTR is not for sale build for personal use  car dealing was very good but business is not so good as before global crisis effected sales.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah its like that everywhere. Have fun with your new car it looks great!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice looking car!

Are the air intakes titanium?!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Very nice looking car!
> 
> Are the air intakes titanium?!


Looks like it still has the OEM boxes on ....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The last GTROC trip to Japn visited Powerhouse Amuse. Plenty of photos on line if anyone is interested but certainly a very impressive place, amazing cars and really nice people. They are on the itinerary for our next trip too


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

alloy said:


> Looks like it still has the OEM boxes on ....



We had special air filter kit fitted on the car during in AMUSE but they removed due to power lose of the car they suggested to use the oem boxes for more horse power.


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

GTRSTAR said:


> Very nice looking car!
> 
> Are the air intakes titanium?!


Yes


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18










By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18









By godzillagtr at 2011-05-18


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That's one fugly front lip!


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

alloy said:


> That's one fugly front lip!


The front lip of AMUSE looked better when drop the car on adjustable suspensions but after ordered 2 more lip to deiced which one to use  i think veilside is the best.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

wow very nice pics. 

glad to see you have our bonnet, i wondered which GTR it would end up on when we sent to Cyprus


Carbon roof looks great also


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> wow very nice pics.
> 
> glad to see you have our bonnet, i wondered which GTR it would end up on when we sent to Cyprus
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. The bonnet completed the car to look aggressive thanks for supplying us a perfect bonnet.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Where abouts in north cyprus Girne or Lefkosa??


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

r34mspec said:


> Where abouts in north cyprus Girne or Lefkosa??



Lefkosa are you from Cyprus ?


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

GODZILLA_GTR said:


> By godzillagtr at 2011-05-17


What rear wing is that?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Amuse^ apparently.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Very amusing reply


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

I dont think so...


----------

